# Cooling Solution for hp pavilion dv6 1110 AX



## umeshtangnu (Oct 19, 2011)

I have a hp pavilion dv6 1110 AX .I need a laptop cooling of suitable design. 
Price should not exceed 2k .


----------



## evilcrafter (Oct 19, 2011)

Try this
Cooler Master NotePal E1 Cooling Pad
*Price: 1.2K*


----------



## umeshtangnu (Oct 19, 2011)

evilcrafter said:


> Try this
> Cooler Master NotePal E1 Cooling Pad
> *Price: 1.2K*





> Supports all 9 inch - 14 inch Notebook, up to 15.4 inch


need something bigger


----------



## red dragon (Oct 19, 2011)

Do not waste 2k on that piece of crap


----------



## umeshtangnu (Oct 19, 2011)

red dragon said:


> Do not waste 2k on that piece of crap


:hmmmm:


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Oct 20, 2011)

Check Cooler Master Ergostand : *Here *


----------



## umeshtangnu (Oct 20, 2011)

arsenalfan001 said:


> Check Cooler Master Ergostand : *Here *


looks goods
buying this


----------



## red dragon (Oct 21, 2011)

red dragon said:


> Do not waste 2k on that piece of crap



Did not mean the cooler,it is the laptop itself.


----------



## umeshtangnu (Oct 22, 2011)

red dragon said:


> Did not mean the cooler,it is the laptop itself.


----------



## umeshtangnu (Oct 24, 2011)

courier received unpacking rite now


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 24, 2011)

umeshtangnu said:


> courier received unpacking rite now



Congrats on your purchase!!


----------



## Minion (Oct 24, 2011)

Belkin cooler pad is available at 700 bucks will do the job no need to spend large amount of money.


----------



## RBX (Oct 25, 2011)

Has anyone seen a Zalman NC3000 at an Indian Store ? I've been interested for some time.


----------



## umeshtangnu (Oct 25, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> Congrats on your purchase!!


thanks bro



Minion said:


> Belkin cooler pad is available at 700 bucks will do the job no need to spend large amount of money.


lapppy does not fit properly 
nor does it cool properly


----------

